# Ingame-Highlights 2007



## Shadaim (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,
in diesem Thread sammeln wir die witzigsten, aufregendsten und erwähnenswerten Erlebnisse, die Ihr in (Online-)Rollenspielen gemacht habt. Habt Ihr zum Beispiel mal Arena-PvP in World of Warcraft ausprobiert? Gehört Ihr zu den wenigen deutschen Spielern von Vanguard - oder treibt Ihr Euch lieber im MonsterPlay-Bereich von Der Herr der Ringe Online herum. 

Kurzum: Was habt Ihr 2007 alles so getrieben? 

Und ich fang gleich mal an:
Nachdem ich erst im Frühling meinen kleinen Schurken Zurin auf Stufe 70 gebracht hatte, wollte ich wieder Schlachtzüglen - aber meine damalige Gilde hatte feste Gruppen und nie Platz. Nach einigen (stinklangweiligen) Monaten habe ich dann den Hut genommen und über bei einer neuen Gilde angeheuert. Da bin ich mittlerweile glückliches Stamm-Mitglied eines erfolgreichen Karazhan-Raids, Gruul liegt hoffentlich im Januar - und die nächsten Instanzen stehen noch vor mir. Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Den Schwarzen Tempel werde ich nie von innen sehen. Und das stört mich nicht einmal. =)

Das war's von mir - nun seid Ihr am Ball!

Gruß,
Shadaim


----------



## PommesOmma (18. Dezember 2007)

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren Spielzeit endlich Lvl 60! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Erst gestern)


Lvl 70 mach ich dann wenn ich mal das Geld für BC hab.


----------



## Danny (18. Dezember 2007)

PommesOmma schrieb:


> Nach 1 1/2 Jahren Spielzeit endlich Lvl 60!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr beruhigend, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der so lang für seinen ersten Stufe-60-Charakter gebraucht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barlong (18. Dezember 2007)

naja mein highlight war, dass ich wow seit januar spiele, 70 mit meinem mage geworden bin und mit ihm sogar nen kumpel von mir eingeholt hab(war ~40 als bc rauskam..er 60^^) neja jetzt raide ich mit ihm und stehe sogar über ihm xD  
(klassensprecher sein ftw!^^)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight 2007 war dass ich meine WoW-Karriere mit einem Al'ar Firstkill meiner Gilde beenden durfte. 5 Tage später ist das Abo ausgelaufen.


----------



## Cyral (18. Dezember 2007)

Meine Ingame-Highlights in diesem Jahr war der Wechsel in eine echte Raidgilde (Gruß an alle meine Mitgildies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und unser gemeinsamer überraschender Sieg über Kael'tas nach gerade mal 2 Id's und wenigen Raidtagen.

Wir wollten eigentlich nur seine 4. Phase zum Taktikkennenlernen antesten (wir waren vorher immer am Wechsel 3.-4. Phase gewiped) und plötzlich hatten wir ihn in bei 25 lebenden Hordlern in Phase 5. Wir spielten alle wie im Rausch und haben ihn gnadenlos gelegt. Den Jubel im TS werde ich so schnell nicht vegessen. Inzwischen rüsten wir unsere Gilde weiter in SSC und FdS aus und werden hoffentlich noch vor dem Fest den Schwarzen Tempel von innen sehen.


----------



## KittyPryde (18. Dezember 2007)

level 70 war schon toll
aber fliegen war noch viel besser zuerst mit dem lahmen greif und dann dieses schnell mount ^^ und die netherdrachen - wah nach der vielen arbeit endlich eine belohnung ^^

außerdem war ich von kara am anfang sehr begeistert (vor allem mit den paralellen zu der letzte wächter)


----------



## Eclipze (18. Dezember 2007)

Zum ersten mal den Prinzen gelegt zu haben <3


----------



## Devilyn (18. Dezember 2007)

habe erkannt das Hexer mit pet skillung doch ganz nice rockt auch ohn Teufelwache xD

und naja sonst gabs nix wa^^ abgesehn vom 70 werden^^


----------



## chrisl1 (18. Dezember 2007)

mein highlight für dieses jahr war gestern abend mein firstkill gruul, mit ner random gruppe.


----------



## _Eisenhorn_ (18. Dezember 2007)

mein highligt bis jetz  stufe 68   in ca 2 monaten 60 und in 2 wochen dann 68 ^^



Meine Ziele der nächsten woche :
                                                Lvl 70
                                                Ein nettes arena team ^^ 



lg so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (18. Dezember 2007)

zweifellos der start von herr der ringe online.


----------



## yosh1^ (18. Dezember 2007)

Unschlagbares erlebniss das zugespamme im flüsterchannel nachdem ich 2 Leuten den epischen flugskill geschenkt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nächstbeste war das Warhammer online nun endlich als Game rauskommt. 

In WoW:

Das legen von Hydross und das wenn auch langsame aber beständige vorankommen der Ewigen Wacht..


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Dezember 2007)

hm...
ingame highlight gibt es 3
das erste war der letzte tag wow - das war der schönste tag in wow zu wissen dass ich das ganze nicht wiedersehen brauch - die leute gehen mir teils ab, teils hab ich sie in IM's...aber das spiel war am schluss echt nur mehr öde, bin froh dass ich mich aufgerafft hab damit aufzuhören - zumal veränderungen ja schwerfallen

zweites highlight war in tabula rasa, das ich mittlerweile leider auch aufgehört habe da es nicht ganz meine erwartungen erfüllt hat - optisch aber war der höhepunkt wie ich auf dem kontinent valverde im gebiet plateau angekommen bin und dann diese riesige landebucht gesehen habe - die sieht einfach nur hammer aus ^^ also optisch ist den machern da durchaus was gelungen^^

das größte highlight war command & conquer tiberium wars 3 - nach dem beenden der zweiten kampagne, wie sich das hauptmenü verändert und auf einmal beginnt die bonus kampagne der scrin - das war nur geil
hab das spiel erst vor nem monat gekauft und hatte bis zu diesem moment echt noch nix gehört gehabt von der bonuskampagne, von daher voll überrascht ^^

das dritte war jetzt zwar kein rollenspiel, aber ein ingame highlight wars allemal^^

zur zeit zock i a hgl das tolle momente hat, war aber noch nichts dabei was ich als "highlight 07" brandmarken würde - aber bin ja auch noch nicht weit

salut


----------



## Vinci_92 (18. Dezember 2007)

Mein highlight war/ist das ich in Kara schon erfolgreich als Holy/Vergelter/Tank-Pala dabei war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse Vinci


----------



## xFraqx (18. Dezember 2007)

- Mim Pala das erste mal Kara gewesen
- Erfolgreich PvP mit meinem Rogue gemacht
- Horde rerollt
- Einen Orc Hunter in 4 Tagen Played auf 54 gezogen ( siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## klogmo (18. Dezember 2007)

mein größter erfolg is wohl kara clear und was mich am meisten freut als ich im mai/juni 70 geworden bin und das erste mal miut meinem lieblings greif geflogen bin


----------



## Hulk² (18. Dezember 2007)

Meinen [Schneller grüner Roboschreiter] benutzen können^^


----------



## Durge (18. Dezember 2007)

mein größtes highlight war ganz klar dasaller erste mal durch das dunkle Portal zu gehen, vorallem weil es so riesig ist. Das weiß ich noch ganz genau am 16.2.07  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (18. Dezember 2007)

Bin gestern mit meiner Frau zum ersten Mal durch das dunkle Portal gegangen. Waren einfach sprachlos was dahinter war^^ Ergebnis war n Screenshot vor dem Portal à la Urlaubsfoto ^^. Ach ja, und wir haben unsere eigene Gilde gegründet auf "Die Aldor"- natürlich Horde.


----------



## TheOlimar (18. Dezember 2007)

Einer meiner größten Erfolge war:

---3 Allis(47,47,49) mit meinen Taurenschami( damals 48 gewesen// bin jz 49^^) gelegt und dabei noch überlebt(ohne heal)
---So ne Lederhose mit 31 Ausdauer und 16 Willenskraft (drop versunkener Tempel 1,5% Dropchance)
---Schwere Stiefeln mit auch 31 ausdauer(drop ebenfalls Tempel^^)
---meinen Freund in WoW überholt (gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
---Ne coole Gilde gefunden die mir hilft wenn ich Probleme hab( danke für alles Deathwing^^)
---Das die Schule nebenbei passt und ich weiterzocken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---Meinen Kodo zu reiten^^
Mein Highlight wird sein:
---Ein Headset dass ich zu weihnachten bekomm.


----------



## RAVER!!! (18. Dezember 2007)

endlich aufgehört zu haben mit wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (18. Dezember 2007)

mein highlight war ein pvp erlebnis in stranglethorn
schauplatz: jägerlager,
handlungsträger: ich lvl 34 schurke, gegnerische fraktion: lvl 36er magier, lvl 38er hexenmeister

ich stehe grad rum im jägerlager les mir questtext durch
-seh dann einen lvl 38er hexer der mich anvisiert rumstehen,
beobachte ihn aber visier ihn ab und les weiter
kommt ein 36er magier visiert mich an läuft direkt zu mir und *fängt 1m vor mir an zu zaubern*
ich geh natührlich auf ihn -jetzt achtung! -die härte!! -*der magier fängt an zu strafen!*
dacht ich werd nicht mehr....

...hau ihn also zu brei, dann : ich geh auf warlock und schaffe ihn noch knapp trotz dem massiven lvl-unterschied
warum?
weil er während des ganzen kampfes kein einziges mal gefeart hat ...
blinzeln kannte der magier nebenbei auch nicht 

-die 2 kerle waren echt einmalig^^ 

das live zu erleben war das lustigte was mir je in einem mmorpg passiert ist 
(zumidestens fällt mir momentan nichts besseres ein)


----------



## Tántárár (18. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Ingame-Highlight war das erreichen von Level 70 mit meinem Draenei Schamane. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten war bei mir nichts besonderes los.^^

MfG Tántárár


----------



## Monstero (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist es momentan der Progress bei Illidan wobei Phase 2 extrem nervig ist -.-


----------



## commander_q3 (18. Dezember 2007)

absolutes Highlight: endlich meinen WoW-Account gekündigt zu haben und auch noch nen Trottel zu finden der nen fast viestelligen Betrag für ein paar Bits und Bytes zum Fenster dafür rauswirft

spielerisches Highlight war ganz klar Crysis... einfach ein super Spiel, welches sogar ein echtes RL nebenher zulässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (18. Dezember 2007)

Twink nach 1 1/2 Jahren auf 60 gebracht :-)


----------



## Kraemer (18. Dezember 2007)

größtes Ereigniss eindeutig die erste 2000er Wertung im 2on2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord M (19. Dezember 2007)

-im März mit WoW angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-im Juni mit meinem Schurken 70 geworden
-auf nem "toten" Server (Todeswache) ne Raidgruppe gefunden
-viele Twinks
-viele nette Ingame-Freunde gefunden
-viel Zeit in WoW investiert und trotzdem mein Privatleben und meine Arbeit nicht vernachlässigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lostmage (19. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight war der sieg über Illidan Stormrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch nun muss Blizz so schnell wie möglich anspruchsvollerer Bosse ins spiel einbringen  damit ich nicht mehr meine Zeit mit twinken verschwänden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (19. Dezember 2007)

mein higlight war das ich im juli zum wow zocken begonnen hab und dann ab oktober 2 monate nicht gespielt habe...
jetzt hab ich 61er mage und 28er pala und zocke wieder mit begeisterung^^

das erste highlight für mich war mein erstes mal in zul farak...ich weiß armseelig aber es war toll


----------



## Eltin (19. Dezember 2007)

mein Highlight ist klar die Erkenntnis das WOW langweilig wird


----------



## Synth3siS (19. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight:

Um 6 Uhr morgens durch das Dunkle Portal zu laufen nachdem ich mit 3 Kumpels 2h vorm Gamesshop stand ... vor der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numez (19. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar größtes erlebnis 60 und später lvl 70 erreicht zu haben...


aber was ich lustig fand...ich sitze mit mein Hunter (nachtelf lvl70 paar epics) vor karazahn und war afk aufn desktop....kommt ein Orc Krieger an (auch lvl 70)..ich pvp an auf rp realm ,was macht er greift mich an bin dann wieder back gewesen und seh den krieger auf mich einschlagen ...ich streuschuss,eisfalle dann auf 20 % geschossen danach ist er weggelaufen hab ihn bestimmt 2 min um den ruhestein gejagt und er hat im Emote text um entschuldigung gebettelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

super finde ich auch die 25erinstanzen und karazahn zul aman erinnert mich zu sehr an ZG aber trotzdem gute anspruchsvolle instanz für nicht hardcore raidler!

joa wow bringt mir immernoch spaß


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight in WoW war wohl das ich mein Mainhcar auf 70 gebracht habe und das ein totgeglaubter alter Freund wieder in WoW aufgetaucht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## jagerr (20. Dezember 2007)

noa war eig ne menge^^
hab stufe 70 erreicht^^
hab ne super gilde gefunden
habe einen erfolgreichen kara-raid
wurde in den gildenrat befördert
habe ne menge epics bekommen
und habe meiner meinung nach die beste gilde meines realms^^


----------



## Panasori (20. Dezember 2007)

hab stufe 70 erreicht aber das highlight des jahres war das ich skate. online zocken kann endlich *g*


----------



## ZeDeRiC (21. Dezember 2007)

Also mein Persönliches Highlight war immer noch BC am ersten Tag der Erscheinung in den Händen zu halten, es dann gleich zu installieren, und dann dieses wahnsinnige Gefühl das erste mal durch das Dark Portal zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten 70 werden war schon cool, und dann noch das erste T4-Teil was ich bekam, das war auch 'n klasse Moment (ich hatte davor noch nie was von einem T-Set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und jetzt endlich zum ersten mal Full-Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst werde ich mein Horde Schurken auch auf 70 haben (noch vor Silvester, damit schließe ich dann quasi dieses Jahr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
achja da fällt mir noch ein... ein besonderes Highlight war nocheinmap Open-PvP mit meinem Schurken gegen einen Pala, der dann Angstblase + Ruhestein gemacht hat, das war echt die Härte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so das wars von mir...
gruß ZeDeRiC


----------



## SpecialAgent (22. Dezember 2007)

mein highlight dieses jahr ... schwer zu sagen da gabs so viel 

als erstes was ich mal froh von wow wegzukommen was mir auch 2 monate gelang ;P
und als dann wieder anfing in rekordzeit auf lvl 70 zu kommen. Und dann noch als ich stolt wie bolle auf meinem epic flieger saß

dann noch so kleinigkeiten 
kara clear t4 voll und als ich im 1on1 gegen nen pala im bg gewonnen habe ...

bis dann


----------



## Imbachar (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach nen thread auf 5 antworten...en buffed mitarbeiter macht was auf: Mehrere Seiten....somit rutscht mein thread anch hinten und gibt keine neuen beiträge toll


----------



## Garborn-Lost Faith (23. Dezember 2007)

meine highlight in dieses jahr jahr puhh..... würde auf jedenfall sagen Öffnung des Dunklen Portals in verbindung mit einem world event. Ich fands mega n1 vor allem da ich auf einem pvp server ansässig bin und wir das portal plato bis 2-3 uhr nachts besetzt hatten und somit die allianz daran gehindert haben frühzeitig die BC welt zu endecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten natürlich das cleanen der instanzen Karazhan , Gruul`s Lair, Magtheridon`s Lair, Serpentshrine Caverns und The Eye wobei die die Enbosse der letzten inis die absuluten highlights waren. Lady Vashj und Kael`thas Sunstrider.


Und fürs nächste jahr hoffe ich das wir Archimonde relativ fix down haben da wir ihn imo schon am tryn sind und dann einen durchmarsch im Black Temple  machen um rechtzeitig das passende eqip gefarmt zu haben um optimal in die ini Das Sonnenbrunnen-Plateau zu starten

frohes fest und nen juten rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fartlike (24. Dezember 2007)

Also BC war schon geil der sprung ins Portal ,eine neue Welt die einiges gebracht hat ! Gilden trennung und neue gilde ! Neija jetzt sitzt mein LVL 70 Schurke in der scherbenwelt und ich spiele LOTRO danke Codemaster entlich weg von wow ! und die freundin ist auch wieder da " nice 


Hightlight:das auslachen der leute die wow immer noch spielen


----------



## KennyKiller (24. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klares Highlight war für mich, die Scherbenwelt! Vor nun genau 1 Monat war ich noch lvl 50 und jetzt bin ich schon fast lvl 64! *freu*, wär cool wenn ich noch mehr lvl schaffen würde und dann endlich arena und kara machen könnte, freu mich schon drauf *g*


----------



## selene589 (24. Dezember 2007)

Das higlight war das ich mit meiner ele schmanin 70 geworden bin u. den echsenkessel von innen gesehn habe mal hatte ich glück mit der gruppe u. mal pech manche stellen sich an als wären sie nie in ihrem leben ne ini gesehn hätten!!! in letzder zeit konnt ich bis zu 3 std warten ne gilde hatte ich auch wieder mal verlassen der grund war kein tank u. heiler so sind sie ja nett mein hexer ist noch dabei!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :bounce_red 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (24. Dezember 2007)

Es war schon aufregend das erste mal mit meiner Schurkin durch das Portal zu gehen. EInfach Toll

Aber..

Echte Freunde im game gefunden zu haben, das ist wirklich schön, Thx euch allen.

Nach 1 1/2 Wochen LvL 70

Anzu den Rabenfürst als Mount bekommen. xD 

Mit einer guten Freundin Twinks, Ep und Sekundegleich auf lvl 60 und danach auf LvL 70 gebracht zu haben ^^

2 Twinks auf LvL 70 gebracht.

Karazhan Clear mit der Gilde bis auf Prinz und Nightbane alle im First Try 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor 2 tagen Gruul das erste mal gelegt.

und fuer 2008 steht schonmal der Tietel  "Finessê, Champion der Naaru" vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frohe Weihnachten ihr Süchtis ^^


----------



## Adnuf (24. Dezember 2007)

Das ich meinen ersten Char. über lv 60 habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und meine neue Axt Axt der Leere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (24. Dezember 2007)

Mein grösster Erfolg?

Von so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit meinem Main, meiner klasse Zwergin. (off und deffequip komplett episch, total viel spass mit der gilde)

Und das da auch: mein twink von 1-70 und nun fast episch ausgestattet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh.. und meine RP-Geschichte, die ich verfasst habe, das war auch ein Hocherlebnis dieses Jahr, die neuentdeckung von RP für mich. (Siehe Signatur)


----------



## WET-Badkid (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, dass es nicht nur ein highlight gab. Klar als erstes lvl 70! Dann noch Der attuman im First Try down... war schon geil! Aber das beste war einfach doch als Illidan am Ende down war. Irgendwie war uns allen zum feiern zumute... bis einer gesagt hatte: "Na toll... nu liegt alles! Was mach ma denn nu?" ^^ 2 min später war die Stimmung wieder gut durch den Spruch: "Naja dann tun ma halt so als ob man noch net gelegt hätten und machen nächste Woche wieder den Firstkill" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin aus der WoW Sucht des hardcoreraiders rausgekommen zu sein und nurnoch maximal zweimal die Woche mit einigen RL Kumpels raiden gehe. kara an einem abend und dann mal gucken was so in den 25ern geht. Alla heute Gruul und Maghi oder heute mal wieder SSC clearen.

Macht Spaß und man ist net allzuviel mit WoW beschäftigt!

Ich wünsche mir dieses Weihnachten, dass es einige einsehen werden, dass sie zu viel WoW spielen und vll doch mal abschalten sollten und sich mit Freunden und Familie mehr beschäftigen sollten. 

An dieser Stelle: Danke mein Schatz! Durch dich bin ich aufgewacht.

Greetz,

Da baddy


----------



## Juudra (24. Dezember 2007)

mein bestes Ereignis ?
Gab keins wow isn spiel wie jedes andere auch nur das hdro rausgekomm ist war gut


----------



## LordCabales (24. Dezember 2007)

Mitte des jahres angefangen, ende des Jahres lvl 70 was will man den mehr haben und das in einer wiklichen funny gilde.


----------



## DarnassianPrincess (25. Dezember 2007)

Also meine Ingame-Highlights waren 1. das normale Mount, 2. das Betreten des Dunklen Portals in die Scherbenwelt mit Level 58 und 3. das Epic-Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fürs Jahr 2007 hab ich mir für meine Druidin Level 70, die epische Flugform und Kara-ready zu sein vorgenommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (25. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight:

Ich bin momentan auch noch sehr low equipped aber wie sich das Highlight zugetragen hat war ich noch wesentlich lower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weit weg von Kara oder sonstwas) 

Ich wurde von einer erfolgreichen Raid-Gruppe auf unserem Server (warum weiss ich bis heute nicht) mitgenommen (was mich so glücklich machte wie ein kleines Kind das seinen ersten Lutscher bekommt)

Und wir haben mal eben so an einem Abend zuerst Gruul dann Void Reaver gelegt und hatten auch vor Lurker zu legen aber der "Lust"-Pegel bzw. die Konzentration waren im Keller da es bereits gegen 1 war und somit beliessen wir es dabei. Aber für mich war es eine super Erfahrung und irgendwie Lustig. Ausserdem hab ich das Erdensiegel bekommen was ich sonst nie geschafft hätte .. erst jetzt vor nem knappen Monat konnte ich beim Fall von Nightbane dabei sein und auch das Flammensiegel abstauben ... leider sind die beiden Items und die Q die dahinter steht schon lang überflüssig .. aber ... das ist eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far 

Alpax --> rdy 4 WotLk


----------



## Lonara (25. Dezember 2007)

Meine Highlights in wow.
o.O
Da gibt es so viele:
1. Hab im April angefangen auf dem Account meines Bruders zu zocken, alles noch ganz harmlos ab und an mal gespielt dann immer mehr bis er sich aufgeregt hat und ich 
2. per Charaktertransfer nen eigenen Account bekam =)
3. ganz viele liebe nette menschen kennengelernt habe die mich mein WOWLeben immernoch begleiten
4. De Zeit bei den Helden in Strumpfhosen war auch super schön... Danke dafür
5. Mein Main im Sommer endlich auf die 70ig gespielt zu haben
und zu guter letzt 6. Der Wechsel zu der Raidgilde Infernal Sentinels wo ich mittlerweile noch mehr Freunde gefunden habe und große Dinge vollbringe...Weiter so Jungs und Mädels

Bin gespannt was das nächste Jahr neben dem RL was ich auch sehr schätze bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mapmann (25. Dezember 2007)

Oh Gott wie peinlich ich habe nur level 40zig geschafft und ich habe das spiel seit Febrau 05 XD fragt nich wie das geht oder fragt meine Twinks


----------



## IQman (25. Dezember 2007)

Ja für mich war es im JAhr 2007 richtig nice endlich mal nen 60+ char zu haben ^^ bin jetzt bald 70 und das freut mich hab im sommer angefangen wieder zu zocken und vorher hat ichen horden dudu der net ganso lief ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (26. Dezember 2007)

MEin persönliches Higlight war das ich mit meinem ersten char mitte oktober anfing und mich bis jetzt zu stufe 36 durchgekämpft habe ....

Werde von meiner Gilde Hells Angelz auch sehr auf trapp gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wunderbare gilde)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (26. Dezember 2007)

Mein persöhnliches Hightlight ist das ich nun ältester Member meines servers bin aber trotzdem hab ich die mc zeiten nur etwa 1monat miterleben können


----------



## Chrossos (26. Dezember 2007)

Mein WoW Highlight 2007 war BC, wollte schon früher anfangen aber da fast
alle lvl 60 waren und neu anfangen da öde und langweilig war, hab ich es gelassen...^^
Jetz bin ich stolzer Besitzer von 2 70ern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burzum (26. Dezember 2007)

lol voll viele haben ewig zum leveln gebraucht 0o ...
ich habe vor 1 1/2 Monaten meinen alten acc mit nem 45er Hexer wieder bezahlt, bin jetzt seit letzten Donnerstag 70 und hab arena1 set (avwochenende is genial) .... das dauert doch nicht so lang einen char auf 70 zu bringen ^^ ...
nja auf jeden fall war 1.der hexer auf 70 und 2. das arenaset meine highlights des letzten Jahres

was mich dieses jahr richtig enttäuscht hat war die Arena ^^ die ist garnicht so interessant wie erwartet


----------



## Zauberziege (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die Hightlights:

Mit WoW angefangen:
Mein erstes Mount
Lvl 70 
Mein Epic Mount
Mein Flugmount
das erste teil meiner Gladi Rüssi
Das wars


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2007)

Im Oktober angefangen wow zu zocken und mein mount^^
achja und gestern lvl 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja... eher dumme Aktion... meinen Paladin *schnüf* kurz vor lvl 60 gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... mir gingen diese blöden Sprüche über Paladine langsam zu stark auf die Nerven... Palas machen keinen Schaden.... Bubble und Havestone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ansonsten super RP-Events mit meinem Krieger, mit dem ich eine total nette Person kennen gelernt habe... naja... lange nicht mehr gespielt und gerade keine Lust eine Prepaid-Card zu kaufen


----------



## Tranodo (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs mal über lvl 60 geschafft^^
Was mir aber wenig gebracht habe, da ich nach einer Pause zur Hordefraktion gewechselt bin. ^^


----------



## ThomasO (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein aktuellstes Ingame-Highlight.
Gestern den 30.12.07 Karazhan.
Das erste mal komplett Clear (keller zählt nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine schöne Neujahrsüberraschung die sich unsere Gilde selbst gemacht hat.


----------



## Tomtek (31. Dezember 2007)

Also meine Game highlights in diesem jahr sind folgende :
- Hab im mai angefangen WoW zu spielen und bin im oktober 70 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ich hab ne erfolgreiche Raid Gilde gefunden (vor BC hatten die Naxx fast clear)
- Kara clear (3 mal) & 1 boss ZA down
- Flugmount 60 % besitzen 
- und hab einen neuen besten Freund in WoW gefunden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass waren meine highlights 2007

MFG Tomtek


----------



## Jeromina (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein In-Game Highlight war in eine super Gilde zu kommen und meinen zukünftigen In-GAme Ehemann kenen zu lernen: Sord
Gruss Séraniá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (31. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mit World of Warcraft aufgehört!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcmacc (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight war das ich im Februar mit wow angefangen hab


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight war das Öffnen des Dunklen Portales und das der Server kurz vorm abkacken war als wirklich fast der ganze Server auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel versuchte jeden grad spawnenden Mob irgendwie an sich zu binden. Dazu kamen noch die ganzen beglückwünsche dazu wie toll ich doch einen Mob klauen kann oder noch ein tolles Highlight..
Ich lauf mit meiner Elfe an nem Gnom vorbei im Kloster. 
Ich lach ihn einfach mal aus langeweile aus ....Er geht ab wien Zäpfchen und ich bin Sekunden späte Ig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst nur Full Arena/PvP Equip mit meinem Krieger.

Schönes neues Jahr und Guten Rutsch..


----------



## billy99 (31. Dezember 2007)

Die Beta von Der Herr der Ringe online! war einfach hammer dass es entlich so weit war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und mit lvl 35 entlich das mount! (4g 200silber zusammen zu kriegen war echt schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## racy777 (31. Dezember 2007)

Mein Highlight ganz klar war ILLIDAN. 

Zwar haben wir ihn nicht gelegt, aber immerhin durfte ich dem Meister persönlich mit meiner Zwergenaxt eins überziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und jeze is es langweilisch und ich zocke n bischen HDRO bis dann Wotlk kommt. Hab mein Kriegerlein mal im ALtersheim von Eisenschmiede fürn Jahr abgegeben.

Hoffe seine Knochen sind bis dahin nicht zu  schwach den es steht uns ja noch ARTHAS BEVOR!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ne Frage: WIE UM GOTTES WILLEN HABT IHR ES GESCHAFFT 1 1/2 JAHRE ZU BRAUCHEN FÜR 60??

Entweder ihr habt alles verpasst und seid nur zum Fun jeden abend bier saufen gegangen nach sw oder so^^oder dann habt ihr 10 min am tag gespielt^^

Ne mal erlich ich habe in 5 monaten 60 geschafft mit durchschnitt 3 h am tag wochenende eeeeeeeettwwwaaaasss mehr xD


----------



## Meckitt (31. Dezember 2007)

mein highlight ingame war als Heal Pala den Karazan Hammer vom Prinzen zu bekommen! =) Hab mir gleich mal Zauberflut drauf verzaubern lassen und siehe da: Der Mage aus meiner grp hatte danach im raid gegen Maulgar  nach dem Bossfight noch 100% Mana. =) Klar hat da noch ein Shadowpriest (Xashija) geholfen, aber im großen und ganzen war das schon genial! xD Die verzauberung Zauberflut kann ich nur empfehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe grüße! 

Meckitt


----------



## Yodakohl (31. Dezember 2007)

Meine Highlights waren:

-Zum ersten und letzten mal Mitglied einer reinen Raidgilde gewesen zu sein und einige Bosse zu legen.
-Das erste mal auf meinem Netherdrachen durch Shatt fliegen.

und zuguter letzt ... der Serverwechsel nach "Antonidas"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (1. Januar 2008)

Mein  Highlight 2007 war definitiv wie 2 kumpels und ich zum MM in Da gefahren sind in der release nacht von BC und uns erstmal der anblick von min 500 leuten die seit mittags davor standen erschlagen hatt wir dann gemütlich unsere karre geparkt haben und uns dann vorne in die schlange geschmuggelt haben ohne das es wer bemerkt hatt. Dann nach ner halben stunde (wohl gemerkt das andere schon stunden dort verbrachten und es nach uns immer noch nicht hatten) unser bc hatten und heim gefahren sind.

Ingame wars rndlich mal mit nem Twink AQ gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Kazumar (1. Januar 2008)

Mein Ingame-Highlite war das ich:

-mein Schamanen auf 70 bekommen hab
- der full-epic ist
- ich mittlerweile alles kenne (Kara, ZA,Gruul,Magtheridon... und so weiter eig alles)
-Mein Priester auch auf 70 nach 5 1/2 wochen (erst mit 2.3 begonnen)
-und das dieser mittlerweile full s1 mit den s3 nicht set epics und schon 1 s3 teil ist.....


----------



## voltagon (2. Januar 2008)

Als es in If Gnome geregnet hat<3


----------



## el-boom (10. Januar 2008)

kara clear von april bis dez. 3 70er gruul first try mit sg down

und seit april bis heute viereckige augen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epikur (11. März 2008)

Für mich persönlich war 2007 die größte Enttäuschung seit es WoW gibt.

Gut, fange ich mal von vorne an. Wir, erfolgreiche Raid Gilde und in Classic bis weit nach Naxx alles umgeballert. Ich, Spieler erster Stunde der selbst zu der Zeit einen Druiden auf 60 und Rang 11 brachte, was zu der damaligen Zeit echt ätzend war. 
Was passierte? Genau, alle hetzten Richtung 70 um gleich wieder raiden zu können, nach zwei Wochen lagen die ersten beiden Karazhan Bosse, doch durch den Zeitdruck fühlten sich einige so ausgeschlossen und es gab nur noch Ärger. Gilde und Raid zerbrachen.

Das war dann Anfang Feburar bis April hab ich verzweifelt nach Raids gesucht. Aber ich stellte fest, das nicht jeder so irre war und viele noch auf den Weg gegen 70 waren. Nach Monaten endlich was gefunden, hielt 4 Monate (bis September), Kara clear aber irgendwie zerbrach wieder alles. Okeee, wieder gesucht, gefunden, geraidet. Mittlerweile in SSC angekommen, merke, wären wir damals nicht zerbrochen, vermutlich noch dutzende mal weiter, aber Content ist was zählt, ich wollte was sehen von der World of Warcraft. Scheiss auf Items und Zeit. Ratet mal was passierte...genau, Dezember war Schicht im Schacht, alle dankten ab.

Arena ging mir ziemlich gegen den Strich, wie gesagt old school PvP'ler gewesen, aber Arena war nicht das was ich gesucht habe. WoW war zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach nicht bereit für eine "Balance" PvP Metzelei. Das hin und her gepatche der Klassen war ein Graus, jeden Tag lebte man in Angst das sie wieder was ändern, zum Teil in einen Tempo das man kaum mit kam. 

Mein Resumé daraus war, Acc eingefroren. 3 Jahre nach dem Betreten Azeroth un den ersten Schritten, war nun Ende. Denn die Community würde immer lächerlicher, fast nur Streit wenn man sich außerhalb der Gilde bewegt, die ja wohl gemerkt tot war. Dann Haufenweise Unwissender, klar nicht jeder kennt die komplette Entwicklung von WoW und hat sie mit erlebt, aber ein wenig Grundwissen wäre echt toll. Vor allem wenn man versucht einen auf dicke Hosen zu machen oder dabei ist Kritik zu äußern, ohne zu wissen wie die Umstände (Balance, PvP,PvE etc.) mal früher waren.

Ich würde gerne noch BT und Co zu sehen bekommen, selbst wenn es für mich bedeutet keine Items zu bekommen. Was ich will ist Spaß am Spiel und dafür brauche ich eine starke Gemeinschaft die mit mir in die Schlacht zieht, egal ob gegen die Horde oder Mobs. Mit denen man rum blödeln kann. Und das, kann mir WoW im Moment nicht mehr bieten, der die Com. mehr und mehr versumpft. Das aller schlimmste jedoch ist, das das Flair der alten Warcraft Welt flöten gegangen ist. Ich weiß nicht warum, die neue Scherbenwelt ist wunderschön aufgebaut, Detail verliebt, aber es fühlt sich nicht mehr nach Warcraft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just my 2 cent. 
Das waren meine (negativen) Highlights.


----------



## Yemaya (2. April 2008)

Alle Highligths aufzuzählen würd zu lange dauern .. wer das wissen will kann sich durch meinen Blog kämpfen.

Aber witziges fällt mir was ein. Mein Lieblings GameMaster in FFXI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Lol geiles GM-Gespräch über mir ;D.

Mein lustigstes Erlebnis 2007 war wohl als man gelangweilt durch die Brennende Steppe reitete und irgendwer mit  dummen Vergleichen ankam wie imba er/sie doch ist... lief dann darauf hinaus das ich schrieb : "Und wenn ich procce geht der Server down" Das nächste was man im Chat lesen konnte: "Server wird in 15 Minuten neugestartet" ... :/

Ansonsten net sooooo tolle Sachen erlebt das ich sie Highlights nennen würde ;D!


----------



## Madrake (9. August 2008)

mal eine etwas längere Liste...

Mai/ Juni 2006 angefangen WoW zu spielen positives Erlebnis

erster 60er September/ Oktober 2006 positives Erlebnis

MT in ZG dritter Tank in MC bis Ende Dezember dann zerfiel die Gilde aufgrund von dem kommenden AddOn (BC) positives Erlebnis

BC kompletter Itemreset, mein ZG und T1 hat nicht mal ein Level überstanden also das 61ste Level überstanden, bzw. eher keine 3 Level. Spätestens da hatte ich komplett andres Equipment. negatives Erlebnis

Gilde suchen war verdammt schwer für meine Erwartungen... - musste mich immer rumärgern wegen whispers komm mal in meine Gildenegatives Erlebnis

Ende Februar 2007 war mein Krieger 70 positives Erlebnis

Jedoch bis ich endlich mein Tankequip zusammen hatte dauerte eeeeeeeeeeewig... negatives Erlebnis

Ich bekam keine Rückenstärkung von der eigenen Gilde, wodurch ich die ganzen 70er Inzen ständig abgefarmt hab nach D3 und ähnlichem Equipment... das hab ich bis ca. 2 Monate so gemacht also bis April 2007 und ich bin trotzdem meist leer ausgegangen, dabei warn so manch ein Tanktwink schon besser equiped als ich negatives Erlebnis

Zum Trotz levelte ich dann meinen Priestertwink hoch, der war im April 2007 schon ca. Level 30 neutrales Erlebenis - da ich noch immer an meinem Tank hing... - der irgendwie kein Lootglück haben wollte...

August 2007 war dann auch mein Priester Level 70, und ca. im September 2007 hatte er volles D3 Equip... - ohne Kommentar - mal fällt es einem so in die Hände und bei meinem Krieger will erst gar nichts doppen... positives Erlebnis

erste Male Karazhan im Oktober 2007 mit meinem Priester positives Erlebnis

Karazhan mit einer andren Gilde dann auf Farmstatus Februar 2008 und mein Krieger bekommt so nach und nach doch noch sein Tankequip für Karazhan zusammen...positives Erlebnis

Magtheridon sowie Maulgar und Gruul fielen genauso schnell, alle im März 2008, sowie SSC - Hydross und Lurker und in FdS Leerhäscher und Solarian. Dabei Solarian erst im April 2008. positives Erlebnis

April 2008 nach dem Solariankill, setzte ich eine WoW Pause ein positives Erlebnis

Mai 2008 erfuhr ich im Forum der Gilde, das sich unsre Gilde aus dem aktiven Raidcontent zurückziehen wird. Da Offiziere, Raidleiter, ich war einer davon, und die Gildenleiter, nicht mehr soviel Zeit für WoW investieren können. negatives Erlebnis

Somit zerfiel auch diese Gilde... - naja da ich so oder so eine Pause einlegte, und ich es auch sagte, und auch darüberhinaus respektiert wurde konnte ich ja ncihts dafür das es zum Zerfall kam. Ich sag nur daraufhin, man hört am besten dann auf, wenn der erzielte Erfolg erreicht wurde, den man erreichen wollten, und das haben wir, wir haben T4 Inzen alle auf Farmstatus gebracht, und sogar noch mehr. positives Erlebnis


Die andre Seite von den ganzen positiven Schilderungen...

als Level 60 Random Tank mit ausschließlich blau (rar Equip), der Rest war Lila aus ZG und MC und Weltdrops wurde ich ohne weiteres mit zu Onyxia genommen, also T2 Instanz positives Erlebnis

Zur heutigen Zeit werde ich immer wieder über mein 50/50 blau lila Equip ausgelacht wenn ich mich als MT für Karazhan melde - wohlgemerkt auch Random Gruppen... negatives Erlebnis

Auf Level 60 konnte ich mich in jegliche Randomgruppe wagen, ohne irgendwas zu befürchten, das eventuell was schief gehen würde, in der Instanz... - und wenn was schief geht, wird die Ursache erörtert, und sachlich dargestellt, woran es lag. Und man aktzeptierte die Äußerungen der andren, was da falsch war, wenn es zu einem Toten kam, bzw. Wipe. positives Erlebnis

Nun aber, auf 70 kann man auch Glück haben in solch einer Gruppe zu sein, jedoch ich war meistens in solchen unterwegs... Flame Flame Flame, du hast kein Durchblick wie man tankt, Overnuke aggro DD tot - du kannst nicht tanken!!! /gruppe leave... - schaf ist draußen möbelt den Heiler nieder... - Du hättest den tanken müssen - seit wann ist ein Tank zuständig wenn ein Schaf zu früh rauskommt? man kann auch nachsheepen... negatives Erlebnis

Das kindische Getue und die ganze Spamerei in den Allgemeinen Channels, z.B. Shattrath, Karazhan oder Handelschannel... - also wenn ich mich recht erinnere war die ganze Spamerei 2006 entweder noch nicht vorhanden oder noch nicht so verbreitet... - oder es wurde im Gildenchannel rumgespamt... - wo es nicht gleich jeder mitbekommt - oder nur die die es sollte negatives Erlebnis

Community und Community ist zwar ein Wort, aber ich finde diese hat sich eher ins das negative geändert - Ellbogengesellschaft in WoW, nur der Beste, Stärkste, der mehr Zeit, mehr Geld... ins Spiel steckt wirkt oben mit... - siehe z.B. mein Krieger auch wenn er gut als MT durchgekommen wäre in Karazhan negatives Erlebnis

Fähigkeiten zeigen, auch wenn man nicht die besten Klamotten anhat, kann man schon lange nicht mehr... - jedenfalls seit BC, wo es nur noch heißt, mehr, besser, schneller, schöner, noch mehr Attributwerte, und hauptsache lila... - und wiese war ich dann dritter Tank in MC mit 75% blau Equip, der Rest lila? Und standen vor dem Golemlord? negatives Erlebnis

Die Community versteht wohl den Sinn des Equipments in meinen Augen nicht, oder ich versteh den Sinn darin nicht... - oder heißt es bei den meisten wohl "Kleider machen Leute"

Demzufolge nach meiner "Pause" - bin ich gleich übergegangen und habe meinen Account gekündigt... - ich habe noch mit dem ein oder andren noch Kontakt der auch noch in meiner ehemaligen Gilde war. Entweder machen die grad auch Pause, oder werden spätestens zu Beginn von Wrath aufhören. Weil sie glauben an der Ellbogengesellschaft in WoW wie sie nun herrscht wird sich nicht viel ändern... - wenn es mal frühers so war, das jeder so gut es ging jeden respektierte...


mfg

soviel mal dazu zu einem wirklich gutem MMORPG, oder was noch davon übrig blieb...


----------

